# SKO Queen Trademark jar missspelled (error)



## Jewells (Oct 5, 2013)

I am a new member and looking for guidance. I have recently inherited several vintage canning jars and bottles. I know very little about them but would like to learn. I am beginning to inventory what I have and noticed right away that this jar was odd. It is a SKO Queen Trade Mark that has a backwards â€œNâ€ in the two words â€œBOSTONâ€ & â€œKIVLANâ€. Does anyone have any thoughts regarding its rarity and/or value? Thank you!


----------



## Jewells (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is another picture.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome!  Queen jars like yours are pretty common.  The reversed N's on the base are unique as far as I know.  They aren't listed in the Redbook that I could find.  Base embossing doesn't grab collectors attention so I'm not sure what affect it would have on value.


----------

